# My son's biggest fish yet



## JCW (Oct 27, 2008)

Here is a link to the video if you are intreasted:


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

:clap:clap:clap Very good.

Momma did better with the camera then Dad did with the Carp:doh


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Memories. Nothing is better in this life.:clap:clap


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

Great video and music!!! Looks like an extra fat mullet.:letsparty


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Excellent. That brings back memories.


----------



## Dragnfly (Jan 25, 2008)

GREAT job Noah!!!!! Wow. You go boy!!!!!:clap


----------

